# Nismo Lcd Speedo R33



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey i‘m searching for a genuine nismo lcd speedo for R33GTR in good working condition . Anyone have a speedo for sale?

Cheers 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

